# Cilantro Chutney, plus Dip?



## Lando1818 (Oct 4, 2011)

hey guys, i just tried this recipe  for cilantro chutney, and i thought it was awesome. The cook says to add the yogurt if needed, but i thought i couldn't do without it. check it out, and let me know what you guys think.

half a bunch of Cilantro
1 inch ginger root
5-6 garlic cloves
3 Serrano chili
1 medium onion
salt
pepper
garam masala-optional
cumin seeds, 1/2 tsp
1 tablespoon of lemon juice
4 to 6 table spoons of plain yogurt


Cilantro Chutney Recipe, Authentic Indian Food - YouTube


----------

